# Dirt work



## Blackdog (Jan 19, 2006)

I've started doing residential dirt work several years ago but have always worked in inches while using the grade stake. However, I would like to bid some commercial work which is all in tenths. I'm looking for some information on how to convert....... If the plan says finish grade is 4147.50 are all the numbers to the left of th decimal in feet, to right of the decimal in inches and thousands of inches................


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

No need to double post dude. Someone will get to it.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

For a second I was wondering where my reply went....


----------



## BrianFox (Apr 6, 2009)

Please dont solicit here....


----------



## IanS (Sep 18, 2009)

Tech Tim has you covered. But you don't need software to figure dirt.
Lx Wx D x(weight of 1 cubic ft of compacted material) divided by 2000 equals tons. Most large rock is 90lbs Most blended gravels are 120-130lbs and asphalt is 130-140lbs depending on the rock used. You can ask your quarry, consult a book, engineer, or build a 1 cubic foot box and pack it and weigh it yourself. Math for triangles ie slopes I assume you know. On small jobs add 10 %. On Mid jobs add 5% on Huge jobs add 3%. Its all in the measurements though.

Example 100 ft lot by 25' to road, 4" deep approx. Brown dirt

((100 x 25 x .333 x 120)/ 2000 ) times 1.05 = 52.5 tons. 

In yards (100 x 25 x .333)/27 times 1.05= 32-33 yards

Canadians adjust tonnes accordingly, and I apologise if you knew your math already.

KGMZ below has a way better plan with the 10ths rod or scale below.:notworthy


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

1 tenth of a foot, .10 is 1.2 inches.

But why do you want to convert?

How are you measuring and what are you measuring?

Are you using a laser to check grade, depth of pipe, etc. It's much easier to stay with the engineers scale on the plans than to convert back and forth. Too much chance of mistakes being made.

If using a laser is your rod in inches or tenths, if using a optical level are you using a rod or tape measure and is it in inches or tenths. Whatever you are using buy a rod or tape measure in tenths. Go to your local surveyers supply and you can get a 25' tape in tenths for under $10. A rod will cost more, about $50 for a inexpensive aluminum rod, but is well worth cost to minimize mistakes.


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

To convert, take the decimal and multiply by 12. 

Example 1.8' is right at 1' 9 and 5/8". 

The decimal represents % of a foot. The whole number is simply feet. All you need to convert is the decimal portion, so .8 * 12 =9.6" 

Once you have converted to feet, the decimal now represents % of an inch which you can do in your head knowing that 5/8" is .625. 

Now that you are totally confused, go out and buy the tape measure and rod the KGMZ was referring to!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## superdave111a (Sep 3, 2009)

*commercial mesurements*

something else you need to be aware of is basically all engineers will use some random mesurement as a benchmark such as setting the finished floor elevation at 100'.0'' so you may need to take shots from this at some point. although the stake out should give you all your cuts and fills, that is if you can keep everyone from running them over.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

superdave111a said:


> something else you need to be aware of is basically all engineers will use some random mesurement as a benchmark such as setting the finished floor elevation at 100'.0'' so you may need to take shots from this at some point. although the stake out should give you all your cuts and fills, that is if you can keep everyone from running them over.



Random measurement? Every job that I can think of right now that I've done the bench mark number is elevation above sea level. No guess work involved.


----------



## TechTim (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmmm.. ok, my post is gone. I guess someone has something against me plugging myself.... really? I know we are going communist and all, but I "thought" we where still a capitalist nation (for now).

I tried to help ya Blackdog, I guess someone had a problem with that... sorry dude.

Good Luck with your earthwork endeavors!
Tim


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

TechTim said:


> Hmmmm.. ok, my post is gone. I guess someone has something against me plugging myself.... really? I know we are going communist and all, but I "thought" we where still a capitalist nation (for now).
> 
> I tried to help ya Blackdog, I guess someone had a problem with that... sorry dude.
> 
> ...


Although I was not the mod that trashed your post, I considered it.

You have to understand we get a ton of low post members coming here to push what ever widget they are pedaling.

Yours may not have been that but it was close enough to get tossed. If you want to sell your software to someone you see that may benefit from it, send them a PM and make your offer.

Hang out longer and contribute, let more people get to know you and things like this will probably be overlooked because we know what your true intentions are.

Don't get your panties all wadded up. The mods are doing the best we can to keep this place what it is supposed to be. A spam free place to talk with other pros.

OK?


----------



## tommytwo (Mar 4, 2009)

Besides, I'm sure blackdog either figured it out or gave up by now.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

From an old dirt guy.
(since no one posted it)
.08' = 1"
.17' = 2"
.25' = 3"
.33' = 4"
.42' = 5"
.50' = 6"
.58' = 7"
.67' = 8"
.75' = 9"
.83' = 10"
.92' = 11"

Not 100%, but close enough for dirt
and commonly accepted conversions.


----------



## TechTim (Oct 24, 2009)

Gus Dering - Fair Enough


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

TechTim said:


> Gus Dering - Fair Enough


Thanks for the response.

You seem like a guy with things to contribute here. I hope you find it fun to be here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Destin Handyman (Nov 15, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Tim, you might want to spell check your User Title under your avatar...

Mac


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

BuiltByMAC said:


> Tim, you might want to spell check your User Title under your avatar...
> 
> Mac


:laughing::laughing:


----------

